# Problème d installation sur powermac



## Manhaus (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je voudrais installer ubuntu sur mon power mac G5 (2x2 GHZ)
et d'après ce que j'ai compris il faut que la partition soit formatée en ms dos (ou système de fichiers Ext2)
Comment faire pour formater une partition qui existe déjà sous ce format ? (ms dos ou fichiers Ext2) 
j ai essayé via Utilitaire de apple ou drive genius mais ces options de formatage n apparaissent pour une partition déjà existante 

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## gagarts (6 Octobre 2008)

Salut !

Si c'est pour installer Ubuntu, le formatage se fait au début de l'installation (donc PENDANT l'install). Du moment que tu as fait le partitionnement, ça ne devrait plus poser de pb... Cependant, je te conseille quand même de ne pas utiliser toute ta partition pour ton OS, garde un peu d'espace pour la partition swap (de l'ordre de ta capacité RAM ou le double de la RAM). Ainsi tu garantira ton installation !

Si tu veux absolument formatter SANS installer, tu peux aussi interrompre la procédure une fois le partitionnement correctement terminé !

Enfin, il me semble que pour installer Ubuntu, il vaut mieux installer sur une partition en Ext3... mais je peux me tromper... demande l'avis à d'autres !

Allez, bonne install !


----------

